# merging 3 projector screens



## tomstanley (May 24, 2013)

Hello,

I am new to the forum and i am really after some advice.
I have done a bit of searching but i am a complete beginner. I'm fine with audio but this is my first experience with video manipulation.

So... I have 3 projectors already mounted on the ceiling in perfect position. What is the EASIEST way of getting one image or video to play across all 3 projectors?

I'm not talking about one image dispalyed 3 times. I'm talking about one image stretched across.

Also, if i was to create custom images and video. What resolution would i need to make them in to get the most from all 3 projectors at once?

The 3 projectors i have mounted are all Acer X110 SVGA

Many thanks in advance,

Tom


----------



## sk8rsdad (May 24, 2013)

It would be useful to know what image playback device you are using since that influences the solution. 

The simplest way is to plug all the projectors into the same computer and use the operating system's _extended desktop_ feature. If your computer does not provide 3 video outputs then one of the less expensive solutions is the Matrox TripleHead2Go DisplayPort | Multi-Monitors for Laptops. Beyond that there are media servers that provide the ability to drive arrays of projectors and other display devices.


----------



## tomstanley (May 24, 2013)

sk8rsdad said:


> It would be useful to know what image playback device you are using since that influences the solution.
> 
> The simplest way is to plug all the projectors into the same computer and use the operating system's extended desktop feature. If your computer does not provide 3 video outputs then one of the less expensive solutions is the




sk8rsdad said:


> Matrox TripleHead2Go DisplayPort. Beyond that there are media servers that provide the ability to drive arrays of projectors and other display devices.




Hello,

Thanks for the response. I have actually bought a Matrox TripleHead2Go Analog Edition and i tried running it off a little netbook and i only managed to get 2 projectors linked.
Does it make a difference what PC i use? And do you know if there are any step by step setup guides for such a task online?

Thanks again!

Tom


----------



## sk8rsdad (May 24, 2013)

The PC video card needs to be able to handle the display resolution. The Matrox display drivers may need to be loaded to get the highest resolutions. There is a section on display resolutions in the manual.

Step-by-step instructions are available in the manual, which appears to be quite well-written.


----------



## museav (May 24, 2013)

Since your projectors are native 800x600 resolution, you would want to configure the TH2G Analog for 2400x600 mode. If that is what you tried with extended desktop enabled, etc. and it did not work then maybe your netbook was not compatible.

Do be aware that the TripleHead2Go does not on its own create a single seamless, edgeblended image. It basically makes the three projectors appear to the computer as one very wide display and then displays one-third of the resulting image on each projector, however it does not provide any overlap or transitions between those three images.


----------



## tomstanley (May 24, 2013)

I spoke to Matrox today and they told me to sell my analog Triplehead and buy the digital one. The netbook i am using is running Windows 7 and apparently it's not compatible with the analog edition. Possibly why i was having issues.


----------



## metti (May 24, 2013)

Keep in mind that the low end integrated graphics in many netbooks will not support that high of an output resolution. I would confirm that yours will before you make any purchases.


----------



## tomstanley (May 24, 2013)

metti said:


> Keep in mind that the low end integrated graphics in many netbooks will not support that high of an output resolution. I would confirm that yours will before you make any purchases.



Thank you. Do you know what resolution i should be looking for as a minimum? I looked in the manual and i couldn't see. I will probably end up buying a higher end PC or Laptop if needs be. It's for a nightclub install so it needs to be working well.

Tom


----------



## museav (May 25, 2013)

tomstanley said:


> Thank you. Do you know what resolution i should be looking for as a minimum? I looked in the manual and i couldn't see. I will probably end up buying a higher end PC or Laptop if needs be. It's for a nightclub install so it needs to be working well.


As noted above, since your projectors are apparently native 800x600 resolution you would want the TH2G set for 2400x600. You probably won't find that listed as a standard resolution for the computer graphics device but you can get on Matrox's site at http://www.matrox.com/graphics/en/support/compatibility/gxm/home/ and run either the Compatibility Tool on the computer to be used or the Compatibility Wizard for a planned device to find out what would be supported.


----------



## tomstanley (Aug 20, 2013)

My projectors only have VGA in so am i ok with DVI - VGA adapters?


----------



## ruinexplorer (Aug 20, 2013)

If you are outputting DVI and your projectors only have VGA, then no, the adapters will not work. DVI-VGA adapters only allow for an analog signal to be used on a DVI-A or DVI-I cable to a VGA connection. The signal is always analog. The adapter cannot change the digital signal to analog. So, if you need to use the digital (DVI) TH2G and you only have an analog input, then you are stuck without three additional devices (scan converters) to change the signal from digital to analog. Or it might be easier to get a computer that is compatible with your analog TH2G (a call to Matrox might give you the requirements you need). You may have to buy a reconditioned computer that is built for the older analog systems. In reality, when considering your purchases for the long haul, understand the Analog Sunset and how your life with analog will become increasingly more difficult.


----------



## museav (Aug 22, 2013)

Apparently the TH2G Digital Edition (not the Digital SE or DisplayPort Edition) has DVI-DL and VGA inputs and DVI-I outputs that can be used to provide VGA out via DVI-I>VGA adapters. You are limited in the resolutions supported with VGA outputs but with the 800x600 native resolution projectors apparently involved here that should not be a factor.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Aug 23, 2013)

Nice find. So, then there are two options, get the new TH2G that Brad suggests or a different computer that works with the rest of the system already in place. Options are good!


----------

